# laminated jaws



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

I was talking to a friend who is very experienced in trapping and he was telling me that i should get the laminated jaws (coil spring) when i get my traps. Well looking into the traps i can get just the inside laminated or just the outside or both. Wich one, and why is my question thank you in advance


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I use the outside laminated traps. Here is a post of smitty's about modifiying. You can scroll down to see all of the laminated traps
http://kyboy.proboards89.com/index.cgi? ... 1166723733


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

perfect!! thank you koondawg explained it all clearly.


----------

